# Mrc sound decoder



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a Mrc sound decoder for an SD 70 and the wires came off of the dcc board for the speaker. Does anyone have a close up of where these wires connect to , to be soldered? I've looked at other Mrc boards for P 42s and E 8s and it has a legend reference that dictates speaker , but this does not as it is thinner. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try going to MRC and find instructions for your decoder. I have done that
a few times.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have the instruction page that comes with it but no close up views of installation for comparison .


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Are the solder points numbered on the board?

Which MRC decoder are you using?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Decoder speaker*

The board has a legend reference and I'm not sure which one I'm using I'm in Boston now so I'll have to see when I get home


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You very often get a better illustration with the online manual, plus you can zoom the pics. 

I've just checked the online manual for the SD70 and it doesn't show the board in detail. I would email MRC who can likely help you to sort it out.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Will do and thanks for your help


----------

